# Question about Pills and Suicide?



## oaktownboy (Jul 12, 2006)

what's a good combination? alcohol and sleeping pills/anti-depressants? or alcohol and ibuprofen/tylenol/advil? hypothetically, which would be the best combination, granted it being as least painful as possible as the number one factor


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what's a good combination? alcohol and sleeping pills/anti-depressants? or alcohol and ibuprofen/tylenol/advil? hypothetically, which would be the best combination, granted it being as least painful as possible as the number one factor


Many sleeping pills have an ingreadent added so if you take too many you throw up so that is a bad choice.


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what's a good combination? alcohol and sleeping pills/anti-depressants? or alcohol and ibuprofen/tylenol/advil? hypothetically, which would be the best combination, granted it being as least painful as possible as the number one factor


Best and quickest is cut the arteries in your legs....you will bleed to death in 10 seconds or less. No chance at all of being saved.


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what's a good combination? alcohol and sleeping pills/anti-depressants? or alcohol and ibuprofen/tylenol/advil? hypothetically, which would be the best combination, granted it being as least painful as possible as the number one factor



Someone ban. Theres no need to hear this nonsense anymore. I have only been here a short time, but enough is enough.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 12, 2006)

None of them will kill you just cause major damage to your liver or kidneys.  Possibly irreparable, we had a guy try taking (100) 500mg Tylenols in the Navy and he laid on his bunk to die, next thing he was crawling to the phone to beg for an ambulance to come get him and make the pain in his stomach go away.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 12, 2006)

The easiest way to go is to get a pre-1968 car, park it in a garage, leave the engine off.  You'll drift off to sleep and never wake up.

Then again, you could just man up and fix your problems.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 12, 2006)

what if u take them with alcohol?


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Jul 12, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what if u take them with alcohol?


Why?  My back is killing me, I have 42 Norco's thats 420 mg of Hydrocodone should I eat the whole bottle because I've seen 6 different doctors, gone through countless scans, pokes and prods and blood/urine tests and they still have no clue?  No because I know that I still feel the pain so at least I know that is real and one of these docs will get it right, hopefully this neurologist I'm seeing.


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what if u take them with alcohol?


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1393690&postcount=3


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 12, 2006)

If I was going to commit suicide, I would go sky diving and not pull the shoot.  At least that way, you go out doing something crazy and cool rather than sitting alone in your bathtub crying and puking on yourself like a pathetic loser.  Plus, everyone will just think your shoot failed.


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> If I was going to commit suicide, I would go sky diving and not pull the shoot.  At least that way, you go out doing something crazy and cool rather than sitting alone in your bathtub crying and puking on yourself like a pathetic loser.  *Plus, everyone will just think your shoot failed*. *Pathetic*


Good idea....do it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2006)

i don't care how much pain i was in i'd consider the feelings of my children and other people i would leave behind. i would be aware that how i faced my problem would be an example to them that they will remember when they face challenges. do i want to teach them to stand strong or turn tail n run?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 12, 2006)

Suicide is a permanent answer to a temporary problem.

Just say to yourself, "What would ALBOB do?"











Where the hell is ALBOB anyway?


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2006)

DaMayor said:
			
		

> Suicide is a permanent answer to a temporary problem.
> 
> Just say to yourself, "What would ALBOB do?"
> 
> ...


Hopefully dead from suicide


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Good idea....do it.



you are so predictable


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> The easiest way to go is to get a pre-1968 car, park it in a garage, leave the engine off.  You'll drift off to sleep and never wake up.
> 
> Then again, you could just man up and fix your problems.



if th engine is off, what would kill u?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 12, 2006)

Now would be a perfect time to become a SuperHero, you can go break up gang wars with fear....stop!


Dude, stop this crazy talk. You just have to learn to deal with the bad things that come with life. 

I have Hep C. , I am broke as hell, I have been separated from my spouse for the past month, I wish I had a better job, my van was stolen last September , my damn dog mauled me last year........ummm ......maybe we can meet and just shoot each other in the head and call it a day.


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you are so predictable


Yes I make fun of fools.....sorry son.


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Now would be a perfect time to become a SuperHero, you can go break up gang wars with fear....stop!
> 
> 
> Dude, stop this crazy talk. You just have to learn to deal with the bad things that come with life.
> ...


God damn.....sorry to hear that min0 . Well you know we love you here!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> God damn.....sorry to hear that min0 . Well you know we love you here!


Ah shit happens,  but thanks.


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Ah shit happens,  but thanks.


Hell I just sent in my divorce papers and pawned my wedding ring.....life goes on.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 12, 2006)

minO lee speaks the truth. Don't do it.

When I was younger I walked into my friends garage and found him hanging from a rope. He was only 14. Shit so many people I grew up with are dead now. Sure life sucks sometimes but it's better to talk to someone about what is making you crazy or sad or depressed then to throw your life away on a problem or problems that can be fixed.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hell I just sent in my divorce papers and pawned my wedding ring.....life goes on.


 
Things will get better....I hope for our sake.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 12, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> minO lee speaks the truth. Don't do it.
> 
> When I was younger I walked into my friends garage and found him *hanging from a rope. He was only 14*. Shit so many people I grew up with are dead now. Sure life sucks sometimes but it's better to talk to someone about what is making you crazy or sad or depressed then to throw your life away on a problem or problems that can be fixed.


That is sad, that must have fucked your mind up for a while.


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Things will get better....I hope for our sake.


I was very  down this last year or so but I feel better now....family and good old friends pulled me out of my missery.  Plus ripping on some of the people here really made me feel good.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That is sad, that must have fucked your mind up for a while.



Yeah. True story. But it made me appreciate even the shit days and realize the importance of humour in life. That's part of what is so good about this site, there are a lot of funny people on here, like yourself.


----------



## Mista (Jul 12, 2006)

Eat alot of magic mushrooms then laugh your arse off as you shoot yourself in the head.


----------



## MyK (Jul 13, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what's a good combination? alcohol and sleeping pills/anti-depressants? or alcohol and ibuprofen/tylenol/advil? hypothetically, which would be the best combination, granted it being as least painful as possible as the number one factor


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Yeah. True story. But it made me appreciate even the shit days and realize the importance of humour in life. That's part of what is so good about this site, there are a lot of funny people on here, like yourself.


Thanks again


----------



## MyK (Jul 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thanks again


I'd do you too!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 13, 2006)

how about going into an area swarmed with drug dealers and gangs and just shooting as many as possible

At least that way you'd get some respect,see how many you can pop before you get a cap in your ass?


----------



## Vieope (Jul 13, 2006)

_Suicide was cool sometime ago but emo people destroyed the fun of it. Would you want to be called emo afte you go? Since everyone is dying from car accidents or cancer the cool thing today is being alive. 
_


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> , my damn dog mauled me last year........:



Mino can you please tell this story in detail.  It sounds like it would be a good one.  I would imagine you have got over by now but if you don't want tell then so be it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Now would be a perfect time to become a SuperHero, you can go break up gang wars with fear....stop!
> 
> 
> Dude, stop this crazy talk. You just have to learn to deal with the bad things that come with life.
> ...



Wow sorry to hear that Mino.  There are brighter things ahead


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Suicide was cool sometime ago but emo people destroyed the fun of it. Would you want to be called emo afte you go? Since everyone is dying from car accidents or cancer the cool thing today is being alive.
> _


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 13, 2006)

I say man up, stop being so much of a faggot, and deal with your problems.


----------



## nsimmons (Jul 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hell I just sent in my divorce papers and pawned my wedding ring.....life goes on.



Funny I just saw my ex for the first time in almost a year, managed to get back the jewellery, pawned it this morning.

Now i have a nice pile of cash and its the dirtiest money ive ever seen. I feel burning it.


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes I make fun of fools.....sorry son.



Just keep blaming all your problems on women foreman.  Keep calling other people tools when you have 36,000 posts in about a year.


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 13, 2006)

Didn't you get voted off this forum anyway?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 13, 2006)

fine don't take me seriously..be fuckoffs


----------



## MyK (Jul 13, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> fine don't take me seriously..be fuckoffs


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> fine don't take me seriously..be fuckoffs


 
What reaction do you really expect from the internet, sheesh in New York City if you were a jumper we'd all be yelling for you to jump.



We all care for you and we hope for the best for you but we can't help someone who doesn't want to help themself.  Whatever pain you feel can't be so bad that you would want to kill yourself and hurt the ones close to you.


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Just keep blaming all your problems on women foreman.  Keep calling other people tools when you have 36,000 posts in about a year.


I blame no person for my trust fund and easy life.


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Didn't you get voted off this forum anyway?


Nope


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> fine don't take me seriously..be fuckoffs


Call your mother and tell her you love her....it will make you feel better.


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I say man up, stop being so much of a faggot, and deal with your problems.


*** *FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS! ****
(use voucher_ freeship _in shopping cart)


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


True story











































































*** *FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS! ****
(use voucher_ freeship _in shopping cart)


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Wow sorry to hear that Mino. There are brighter things ahead


 
I'm used to it, all that happened in the past 2 years. My whole life has been a fiasco.

But to be honest with you.....the worst experiance of all was when the Fucking Red Sox swept the Yankees. I'm still pissed.


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Just keep blaming all your problems on women foreman.  Keep calling other people tools when you have 36,000 posts in about a year.


That gave me an idea for my new sig...36,000+ new spots on the site...

*** *FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS! ****
(use voucher_ freeship _in shopping cart)              

http://www.ag-guys.com/?ironmag


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Mino can you please tell this story in detail. It sounds like it would be a good one. I would imagine you have got over by now but if you don't want tell then so be it.


 
The Dogs name was Scooby, he was a pitbull. He was a good till my nephew started to take care of him, I noticed he started to change a bit but I shrugged it off since he would always listen to me.

Well I come home and the idiot brings home a female pit a real sweatheart but I really only wanted one dog but everyone begged me to keep her, so we kept her.

Well Scooby goes bananas screwing the female dog (Nala) she gets pregnant has babies, yada, yada yada. She gets in heat again but we decide to keep her away from Scooby since we don't want anymore puppies. We would keep them or her in a cage.

Let me cut this shorter...

My spouse puts Nala in the cage because she's in heat again and now Scooby is hard up for her but we won't let him get a piece. So he just sat in front of her cage staring at her.

Well my nephew walks Scooby and for some strange reason Scooby gives me a mean look....no teeth, but just a mean look..I swear. 

At the end when Scooby was on a leash he would get aggresive and I found out later that my nephew was trianing him to be aggresive on a leash.

My nephew returns with Scooby and he proceeds to just stare at Nala.

Someone knocks on the door and all the dogs start going crazy barking, it was Nala, Scooby and the 2 remaining puppies.


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nope





http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63686&highlight=vote

The worst part about it is you are the one who started the fucking thing.  

You sure are one bitter person for having such an "easy life."


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63686&highlight=vote
> 
> The worst part about it is you are the one who started the fucking thing.
> 
> You sure are one bitter person for having such an "easy life."


Sorry son but it was 10 to 9...and also read the rules....we do not count fake ID's on this poll, and there was a time limit.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2006)

As I answer the door I yell at them to shut up and thats when Scooby bit me....it wasn't enough to cut flesh but enough to sting and grip me, I tried pulling it away and that's when he latched onto my hand. 

When I tried pulling my hand away he bit harder and it was enough to go through my hand. The long tooth (Fang??) was caught between my knuckles, I have been stabbed twice been hit with a bat, had a full quart of budwieser cracked on my face with the bottom part stuck to my cheek bone. But the pain I felt from this dog bitting my hand was the worst, it felt like my hand was being crushed by a sledge hammer.


I was begging him to "please be a good boy and let go" nope, he went crazy after that, I didn't reconize this dog anymore. 

 When I noticed he wanted to hurt me more I had to start fighting him off, I punched him a few..  that was a joke, it pissed him off even further.

So I lead him into a room where my spouse was doing some plaster work while he's still locked on my hand twisting it (oh the pain) I qiuckly scanned for a weapon hoping I would find a hammer but instead only found a screwdriver.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2006)

I stabbed him on the side of his stomache but he still wont let go, that's when one of his puppies bites him. He finally lets go so I make a run for it but he then catches my left forearm (Oh the pain) at the moment I was just about to close the door on him but it was too late as he had me.....well I started to slam the door on him and I wound up breaking the freaking door on him....mind you that this door was of poor quality but still that just tells you this dog was a monster.

I was able to get loose again and as I was trying to open my locked door I couldn't grip it....my hand was full of blood and the pain was to much for me to make a grip.

He then grabs my foot (oh the agony) I am all fucked up by now but I was able to grab a shopping cart and the moment he let go off my foot I tried to him with it but instead would up using it as a shield.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2006)

Well I finally had the strength to open the door but he grabs my hand (left hand) again while I was at the door but this door was solid...so I tried to again slam the door on him but instead I was slamming my own arm (oh the stupidity  ) and that hurt too by the way...well he finally lets go.

I ran or rather I limped real fast outside and closed the front door. The bastard wanted more but I really wasn't in the mood anymore.

When the cops came they shot him with a tranquilizer and he was still going mad.

Can you believe the spouse was more worried about the freeaking dog.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2006)

For a while I was walking around the house with my boots on and a knife....you just never know.

And this all happened while Foreman and Clemson were arguing.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

ahahah, wow, that sucks hardcore.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> ahahah, wow, that sucks hardcore.


 
Yeah, believe it or not but he was a good dog. That was until my dumbass nephew ruined him.

I found out later that he would make the dog chase and try to bite people. Why make a Pit aggresive, there is no need to. They are already mean looking.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yeah, believe it or not but he was a good dog. That was until my dumbass nephew ruined him.
> 
> I found out later that he would make the dog chase and try to bite people. Why make a Pit aggresive, there is no need to. They are already mean looking.





Wtf@ it being a pitt.....


----------



## MyK (Jul 13, 2006)

that sucks min0, but I have to ask

why did you have a shopping cart in your house???


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> that sucks min0, but I have to ask
> 
> why did you have a shopping cart in your house???




He's homeless...


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> that sucks min0, but I have to ask
> 
> why did you have a shopping cart in your house???



lawl, I meant to ask that too.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks like i'm not the only one that has a shopping cart collection...


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Can you believe the spouse was more worried about the freeaking dog.


The nerve of that ........ man?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 13, 2006)

oaktown boy, 

1) Shoot yourself with a tranquilizer right by the pool so you can fall in and drown in your sleep. 

2) Shoot yourself in the head with a gun. You won't feel it. Quick and easy.

3) Inhale Carbon Monoxide Gas. Exhaust your car in a garage with all the doors/windows closed.

4) Jump off anything really high.

5) Overdose.

6) Seek professional help and suck it up. Life gets easier.

Choose wisely


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 13, 2006)

I fucking hate pitbulls.  I am a dog person, but that is just a bad breed of dogs.  If one ever ran at me or my dog, I would punt its head off with my steel toed boots.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 13, 2006)

Listen Oaktownboy, you need to smoke some pot. Please trust me on this, because I have battled my whole life with what you are going through right now. My brother had to take a gun from me when I was 12, because I was going to blow my brains out then. 
But, I swear to you that you can beat this. It can get better, but you have to make it happen. You have to find the energy to dig yourself out of the whole, bro. It???s so hard at first, because how do you pick yourself up when you don't have any energy in the first place.

You are tired, because you are depressed, but you are depressed because you are too tired to fight it. So, maybe you have to find something inside of yourself to fuel yourself with until you can find a more pure and wholesome energy. Fucking rage against it. Get mad. Get pissed. 
Just say fuck it! Fuck everybody and everything, because you will help yourself. Deal with your problems 1 at a time. Look at it on a timeline and set goals to fix the things that are causing you to be depressed. 
Smoke a lot of pot if you need to. Pot kept me alive long enough for me to deal with shit. 

If you are truly suicidal, then whats a little dope going to hurt. Use the drugs to help you remember if only for a minute what contentment feels like. Good luck dude, and welcome to the shit.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 13, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Listen Oaktownboy, you need to smoke some pot. Please trust me on this, because I have battled my whole life with what you are going through right now. My brother had to take a gun from me when I was 12, because I was going to blow my brains out then.
> But, I swear to you that you can beat this. It can get better, but you have to make it happen. You have to find the energy to dig yourself out of the whole, bro. It???s so hard at first, because how do you pick yourself up when you don't have any energy in the first place.
> 
> You are tired, because you are depressed, but you are depressed because you are too tired to fight it. So, maybe you have to find something inside of yourself to fuel yourself with until you can find a more pure and wholesome energy. Fucking rage against it. Get mad. Get pissed.
> ...



I 100% agree. Shit. It feels good to say fuck it, no matter what, I will survive.
Own your depression. Own your anger. But force yourself to look beyond it. You can do it. Dig deep until you find something inside of you to love and hold on tight. Sometimes you have to fight for your life. Now is that time.


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> oaktown boy,
> 
> 1) Shoot yourself with a tranquilizer right by the pool so you can fall in and drown in your sleep.
> 
> ...


I recomend over 8 stories...10+ would be best.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 13, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Listen Oaktownboy, you need to smoke some pot. Please trust me on this, because I have battled my whole life with what you are going through right now. My brother had to take a gun from me when I was 12, because I was going to blow my brains out then.
> But, I swear to you that you can beat this. It can get better, but you have to make it happen. You have to find the energy to dig yourself out of the whole, bro. It???s so hard at first, because how do you pick yourself up when you don't have any energy in the first place.
> 
> You are tired, because you are depressed, but you are depressed because you are too tired to fight it. So, maybe you have to find something inside of yourself to fuel yourself with until you can find a more pure and wholesome energy. Fucking rage against it. Get mad. Get pissed.
> ...



Really good advice with one exception.
You don't have to be depressed to smoke pot.
Smoke it anyway. It's a gift.
Like alcohol, except your eyes look really cool.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 13, 2006)

Good little thing about suicide

http://www.pointlesswasteoftime.com/suicide.html


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 13, 2006)

If youre going to wuss out of your problems with suicide, at least do it in a comical and original way so there'll be a funny story in the paper.

Heres what you do:

Buy a sledgehammer, 3 jars of honey, a bag of sugar, and a man-thong.

Put on the man thong, cover yourself with the honey and then the sugar, pick up the sledge hammer and run through the nearest bee enclosure smashing up all those wooden boxes they keep them in these days.

If youre allergic to bee stings, all the better. Youll swell up and become a bigger target for more stingy goodness!

In fact, if we can round up a few more people with suicidal impulses, i see a unique betting oppertunity. All we need is some different coloured man-thongs.

Which suicidee can smash up the most bee-nests before they kick the bucket? People will vote on anything.

I could really make some money off of this...

In the unlikely event that they manage to destroy all the bee-houses without all of them dying, im thinking of implementing an added-time round where we dress Foreman up as a bee and give him a shotgun.

Just to make things interesting.


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 13, 2006)

Drink yourself to death, like I'm doing.......(It takes time however....)

Preferably don't try to kill yourself, please.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 14, 2006)

i've always wondered how many litres of water it takes for you too die so do us ALL a favour and try that one out


----------



## maniclion (Jul 14, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Drink yourself to death, like I'm doing.......(It takes time however....)
> 
> Preferably don't try to kill yourself, please.


I drink 2 or 3 times a week sometimes, today is day 1 

Music loud

Head full of ideas

Tools of construction


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 14, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> that sucks min0, but I have to ask
> 
> why did you have a shopping cart in your house???


 
Not the one's you'll in a find in a supermarket, the ones you see old ladies carring thier dogs.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

this has got to be the happiest and most joy filled thread ive ever read come on guys open chat but this is a bit too open


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I blame no person for my trust fund and easy life.



Now I see.  That's why Foreman can post all day and night.


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 14, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I drink 2 or 3 times a week sometimes, today is day 1
> 
> Music loud
> 
> ...



I think I made the mistake of drinking some Corsican red wine last night...... Head certainly not full of ideas, more like imploding......


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=manly_suicide


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Not the one's you'll in a find in a supermarket, the ones you see old ladies carring thier dogs.


This is the first time I've heard the whole story.  I remember when you were attacked.  You were "out of pocket" for a few days (weeks?) but didn't go into details as it was too painful for you at the time.

I'm sorry for the attitude of your spouse.  That just sucks.  Both he and especially your nephew need some sense knocked into them  









p.s.  Good to see you hanging in there


----------



## Skate67 (Jul 14, 2006)

Why the hell does this guy wanna commit suicide?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 14, 2006)

We haven't got that far but we sure are interested.


----------



## Skate67 (Jul 14, 2006)

I read his other thread and i think its cuz of pain hes having....


----------



## largepkg (Jul 14, 2006)

Physical pain or emotional?


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

He doesnt, he just needs the attention.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 14, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> He doesnt, he just needs the attention.



Kind of like Squanto who keeps posting outrageously dumbshit comments.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 14, 2006)

I am pretty sure this is why he wants to kill him self- http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35559


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 14, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> He doesnt, he just needs the attention.



I think he is serious.

I think he can change his mind and keep fighting this, to be pain free.


----------



## Vieope (Jul 15, 2006)

_I believe he is serious too. He is not doing this for attention. But what can we do? The only thing we are good at is being sarcastic.  _


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I believe he is serious too. He is not doing this for attention. *But what can we do? The only thing we are good at is being sarcastic.* _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 15, 2006)

if you are going to kill yourself, you might as well, do something cool before
Like rob a bank.
I would do that and hope to get away, and If I did I would keep on living.


----------



## Vieope (Jul 15, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> if you are going to kill yourself, you might as well, do something cool before
> Like rob a bank.
> I would do that and hope to get away, and If I did I would keep on living.


_Second time with this suicide and bank stuff. You want to be a thief, dont you? 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=777149&postcount=75_


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 15, 2006)

don't care anymore

maybe im just too heartless

who knows?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 15, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Second time with this suicide and bank stuff. You want to be a thief, dont you?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=777149&postcount=75_




He's young give him time to realize the stupidity of his statements.


----------



## Vieope (Jul 15, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> He's young give him time to realize the stupidity of his statements.


_
Did the mailman drop you today?  _


----------



## largepkg (Jul 15, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> Did the mailman drop you today?  _




It's seems to be a daily occurrence lately. I'm sorry.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 15, 2006)

Min0, did you whup some serious sense into your dumbshit nephew?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 16, 2006)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what's a good combination? alcohol and sleeping pills/anti-depressants? or alcohol and ibuprofen/tylenol/advil? hypothetically, which would be the best combination, granted it being as least painful as possible as the number one factor


 
Strap a bomb to your chest and go to Afganistan...


----------



## the nut (Jul 16, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Good little thing about suicide
> 
> http://www.pointlesswasteoftime.com/suicide.html


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 17, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Min0, did you whup some serious sense into your dumbshit nephew?


 
That's another long story.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 17, 2006)

we have time


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 20, 2006)

You people are fucken assholes trying to encourage a person who the edge and all you do is what to push the kid over.  I have known him from for over 2 years and he did not ask for this to happen.  You can make fun of it all you want but when you are on the phone trying to talk to a person who is crying out for help its a whole different fucking ball game.  Who ever suggested the garage and car idea you just probably sealed the kids death certificate.  i got a PM telling me what he is going to do and he wrote exact details as you mentioned.  YOu people have no fucken remorse for what the parents of the kid must be feeling and dealing with. Each night I talk to him keep telling him its going to get better and it may get worse first before it does and then he comes here and reads these bullshit.  If I find out that he did what he said he was going to do knowing that it could have been prevented.  I'll be sure to send your regards to his fucken parents..and by the way he was FUCKEN SERIOUS ..


----------



## largepkg (Jul 20, 2006)

Agreed HAN! You have to realize most of the people here are assholes. That's the only reason I can see someone would even think of encouraging this kid. Of course their excuse will be "it's the internet, and you never know when someone is joking". BS if you ask me.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

it's just the way he comes across,as saying 'please feel sorry for me' i know i have read that thread in General Health over and over and it's a smack in the face if he didn't listen

I know this may disgust some people

But

Perhaps it's meant to be?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 20, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> it's just the way he comes across,as saying 'please feel sorry for me' i know i have read that thread in General Health over and over and it's a smack in the face if he didn't listen
> 
> I know this may disgust some people
> 
> ...




Slow your roll partner! 

It's called a cry for help! You're young so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. I've been were this kid is. Emotionally not physically. Either way it's no picnic. I was lucky!

When you cry you hope someone hears you...


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

people heard his cry for help though and responded?

He just chose not too listen?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 20, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> people heard his cry for help though and responded?
> 
> He just chose not too listen?




He heard many more encouraging the idea of suicide. Remember, this is what he wanted. Either way it's our responsibility as human beings to discourage it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 20, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> it's just the way he comes across,as saying 'please feel sorry for me' i know i have read that thread in General Health over and over and it's a smack in the face if he didn't listen
> 
> I know this may disgust some people
> 
> ...


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

sorry i just think if someone won't listen at all and choose's not to follow advice from people who have been through it should i really be the one to discourage him from putting himself out of his suffering?

I agree though it would be heartbreak for his *POOR* family


----------



## largepkg (Jul 20, 2006)

The truly sad thing is when you're the one dealing with it you can't see past it. You can't see the good years the you'll inevitably have. You can't see your children grow up (because you don't have them yet) or realize all your dreams.

It's all over in an instance...


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 20, 2006)

The thing you over looked is that he did every fucken think that he was told by drs and by people assiting on here and he was not improving and it did seem hopless. i went through same thing for almost 3 years untill with persistant research and drive and with help from TRouble we were able to isolated my problem.  i had numerous test ran where the problem was right in front of me but did not have the knowledge or understanding as I do now.  I mentioned my theory over 2 years ago to the dr and just the other week we agreed with me.  I suggested this 2 years ago and he did not bother to listen and I told him to look in his notes and there it was plain as fucken day.  Now 15,000 dollars later spent on numerous test and supplelments, treatment and 2 years of my life wasted I carry on and just learn from my mistakes.   Drs were like a dog chasing there own tail and just wanted to give me antidepressnats and I told them to shove them up there ass and I was not taking them.   I was almost commited to the funny farm as a hypochondriac and here all along I was right.  untill you go through the frustrations and trials you will then understand what other people feel and have to deal with.  imagine having your whole life turned up side down losing model contracts , gf, job, selling your car in order to pay medical bills that were actually unecessary in the first place.  The same desire I had in bodybuilding was the same desire that kept me going and I kept telling him this to take the eergy you had in BB and put it towards recovery.  Having a guy crying on the phone in pain and frustration will be a reality check.  imagine your best friend in need of help and is frustrated with a situation that he was going to end his life over would you still look at it the way you do now I DO NOT THINK SOO


----------



## the nut (Jul 20, 2006)

This is thread is retarded, if this kids got a problem he shouldn't be asking for help here. Family and friends might be a better idea. But wait, he's not asking for help, he's asking about how to do it! He should expect responses like this! If he really was gonna do it, he wouldn't be here looking for sympathy, he'd a done it.  

You want some advise, here it is. It might suck to be going through what you are, but if you kill yourself you'll never know if you had better things coming your way. If you do it you are a quitter, coward and have no heart, and thats how people will remember you. So suck it up, and do your best to beat it!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 20, 2006)

Shit happens life carries on right?


----------



## Vieope (Jul 20, 2006)

hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> Shit happens life carries on right?


_I understand that he is your friend and it is fine for you to be upset but I dont think that anyone meant for him to die. Most of the people that made those posts thought he was looking for attention or just playing, nobody thought he could be serious. Most people didnt know who he is or what he is going through.   _


----------



## the nut (Jul 20, 2006)

hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> Shit happens life carries on right?



For the fortunate ones it does!


----------

